# manual transmission fluid question



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

So regarding the 2012 Cruze MT fluid the manual refers to Castrol BOT 402 which from the product data sheet is a fully synthetic SAE 75W-85 manual transmission fluid. It also says it can be recommended for most manual transmissions where API GL-4 lubricants are required. 

Now regarding the MT fluid the manual also refers to GM part # 19259104 which I have a picture of the bottle below. On the container it says ACDelco BOT 303 manual transmission fluid SAE 70W, GL-4 

So why the difference ?? What am I getting in the bottle ? Is it the Castrol BOT 402 or the ACDelco BOT 303 ?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Any info as to why GM refers to Castrol BOT 402 in addition to a GM part # that is a totally different transmission fluid ? I ordered this transmission fluid using part # 19259104 expecting Castrol BOT 402 and recieved an ACDelco container of BOT 303 manual transmission fluid.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GM changed the specification between 2011 and 2012. They went thinner in 2012 for "better fuel economy". 

Thank you for posting that picture! It answers several questions we had about what GM put into our transmissions, and what aftermarket fluids work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

